# Cuanto voltaje recibe un parlante de 100w?



## svartahrid (Jul 11, 2016)

Buenas, pues eso, mi duda. Alguien sabe cuanto voltaje suele entregar al parlante de bajos un amplificador de unos 100w? estoy viendo que seria mas conveniente, dado que necesito un par de leds audioritmicos de forma pasiva, esos que usan zeners, y no se si hacer eso, o conectar en paralelo con el parlante un rele de estado solido, que he encontrado uno que se excitan apartir de 3V y con un limite de 32V. En el caso que usara el rele, una etapa de salida de 100w sobre pasa ese voltaje de salida? y tambien mencionar sonbre si hay implicaciones negativas o no se puede hacer eso de conectar el rele en paralelo con el parlante. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2016)

Potencia = V2 / R 

Toma el voltaje rms , dividiendo el pico por ²√²


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 11, 2016)

svartahrid dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuanto voltaje suele entregar al parlante de bajos un amplificador de unos 100w?



La respuesta depende de la impedancia sobre la que pueda entregar esa potencia el amplificador. Suponiendo que esa potencia sea RMS: si es sobre 4 ohmios => 20 V RMS; si es sobre 8 ohmios => 28,284 V RMS; y así sucesivamente. Se requieren más datos de tu parte. Si no encontrás muchos datos, se puede medir el voltaje de corriente continua con el que está alimentado el amplificador y predecir con ese valor lo que podría llegarle al parlante (deduciendo unos voltios que requieren los transistores de salida para operar adecuadamente).

En cuanto a lo otro de necesitar conectar directamente un relé en paralelo al parlante, no me parece buena idea, ya que muy posiblemente termines dañando el relé (si el relé es del tipo electromecánico).

Por curiosidad, ¿qué es lo que quieres implementar?.

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 11, 2016)

La otra forma fácil de saber de medirlo con el voltímetro, solo le conectas un generador de  señales función seno a la entrada, seguramente encuentras uno para el smartphone, luego conectas el voltímetro en escala de alterna y mides, después recuerda que esto es el valor RMS, lo multiplicas por la raiz de 2 para saber el voltaje pico. Hacer la medición te da la salida real para que confirmes también la potencia, y realizado a varias frecuencias por lo del filtro paso bajo.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 11, 2016)

Gracias amigos, el rele seria de estado solido, no mecanico, he visto uno en el rango de los 3-32v y me preguntaba si me seria util en el caso de determinado de que necesite encender mas de 4 leds. 



Desde ayer he estado diseñando una especie de puerto luminoso de aire para subwoofer de 8", dado que me interesaron dos caracteristicas de usar acrilico para su construccion, una es que este material es bastante compatible con la luz led, dando bonitos resultados luminicos, y la otra es que al ser transparente, sirve de ventana para dejar ver un poco el interior de la caja.  Aqui dejo una imagen a ver que les parece. En total todo el circulo de acrilico tiene un diametro de 150mm. Entonces estos 4 leds yo creo que los voy a alimentar directamente de la etapa de salida del amplificador, de modo que sean audioritmicos, pensaba en que si queria mas luces por dentro de la caja o en otros lados, ya seria conveniente un rele, de forma que ahora los leds estaran conectados directamente a la fuente de alimentacion, e interrumpidos por el rele. La parte roja seria el agujero en bruto de la caja, tiene ese diametro de tal forma que deje ver un poco el interior de la caja. El borde de la pieza de acrilico pienso rebajarlo un poco en diagonal usando un router, deja bastante espacio al acrilico ser de un espesor que ronda la media pulgada, no se si termine usando esa media pulgada o 3/8 (10mm), creo que con 10mm basta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2016)

svartahrid dijo:


> Gracias amigos, el rele seria de estado solido, no mecanico, he visto uno en el rango de los *3-32v* y me preguntaba si me seria util en el caso de determinado de que necesite encender mas de 4 leds.


Esa es la tensión de *control*.
No es buena idea integrar un relee de estado sólido en la cadena de parlantes.

No entiendo que se supone valla a hacer el relee


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa es la tensión de *control*.
> No es buena idea integrar un relee de estado sólido en la cadena de parlantes.
> 
> No entiendo que se supone valla a hacer el relee



Si esta claro amigo, el rele se excitaria apartir de la salida de potencia, entonces abiria y cerraria a modo audioritmico su interruptor solido, encendiendo y apagando un circuito led. Tons no es buena idea? No es un vumetro, si no simples luces audioritmicas donde todas encienden a la vez.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2016)

Mira estos *temas*.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira estos *temas*.




Ver el archivo adjunto 36000

Si sabia de por ejemplo, esto, pero no se que implicaciones tendria ya "tambien" conectar esto a la fuente señal (antes del pre amplificador por ejemplo), porque por ejemplo ese esquema, tiene como entrada la salida directa de tu reproductor mp3 portatil por ejemplo, no atenuaria y  debilitaria la señal que vamos a inyectar a la etapa preamplificadora?



O acaso ese diagrama va pensado mas bien para ir despues de un pre amplificador?


----------

